# The industry has sucked the passion right out of me.



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

So I think I'm gonna sell my bike and not replace it.

I just have no energy for this anymore, every time I ride I get wiped out, headaches, nausea, bonking, even on a 3 mile. I do have some health issues, and I realize it, but when you suffer as much as I do just to ride some boring ass sanitized trail, well, that just sucks.

All the trails are basically cart paths now a days, everything is "flow this and that", no chunky stuff anywhere near enough for me to ride without making a day trip and burning $40 or more worth of gas, just so I can feel like horse sheets after I finish up my ride.

Every day I see my $2k bike hanging in the garage, mocking me for being careless with my limited money. And it's not like its even a good investment, its a disposable item. I have guitars I have payed several thousand dollar for, and you know what? In ten years they have increased in value and are even better than the day I bought them, bikes not so much. They become less valuable and serviceable every time I pedal them. The bike industry is getting insane with their prices, my $2k bike is considered entry level by many for fuks sake! But my brand new bike is no better at making me happy than the old $200 cdale I used to ride, in fact, there are many things I like better about the older bikes compared to todays wunder crap. $1000 for a set of wheels is insane, my motorcycle wheels cost half that, and I assure you they have more R&D costs than a set of Stans oe Enves do.

If we still had hiking trails we could ride I may tough it out, but the new IMBA wheelchair accessible bike trail is getting old. When you have 5 year old kids clogging up the trail on spiderman bikes you know someone has gotten out of touch.

So I guess its time to sell my practically brand new bike (maybe 200 miles) at a huge loss, just to get the fuking thing out of my house, so it will quit tricking me into wasting more money on gas to the trailhead, helmets, gloves, camelbacks, stans, shades, shorts, racks, repairstands, and all the other overpriced crap I never used to need when I rode 100miles a day as a kid, but now can't seem to live without. And stop me from wasting my time, thinking that riding will have the effect it used to in my youth, being happy, free, and having fun for no cost, instead its just a big expensive pain in my ass.

I should never have wasted thousands on trying to relive nostalgia, the world has moved on, and off road biking has been modernized into a politically correct consumerist hell.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Dude, go back on your meds.


----------



## ATLRB (Sep 12, 2014)

Well you are still expressing passion...just likely not the type that will be endorsed on this board. Music is a fantastic passion - enjoy!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

see ya bro. Riding is what you make of it. You ***** about how you get the piss beat out of you on the rough stuff you want, and then you ***** about how boring beginner and flow trails are. What do you want, exactly?

Who is building all of the flowy stuff? Are you involved with them at all?

As for where the industry is going with stuff, don't buy what you don't want. Who cares if other riders think your bike is entry level? You sound like you whip it out to measure with all the other riders at the trailhead, and you are feeling inadequate.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

Sweet. A lot of trails are overcrowded anyways, and you wont be missed.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

ElwoodT said:


> Sweet. A lot of trails are overcrowded anyways, and you wont be missed.


Sorry man,^^ that's not actually how snarky I am in real life. Listen, you are out of shape and sick. You regret the money you spent on your bike, I hear you. What do you want to hear?..... 
You should keep at some kind of physical exercise or most likely your health will get worse and not better. good luck dude.


----------



## tobimaru (Aug 29, 2014)

After many hobbies and thousands of dollars spent (tens of thousands?) I can tell you the key to happiness in anything is doing it for yourself. If you want to get away from the judgmental pricks that look at the price tag before your enjoyment level, stay OFF the forums. Lots of keyboard warriors here who would rather critique and debate than go ride their bike and just be content. Not everyone has the same budget or goals, "entry level" can be anything from $400 - $2,000 easily.

I've ridden my bike twice a day since I bought it, and I occasionally take it out for midnight rides as well. I spent $400 on it new and a lot of people will chuckle and say it's not a "real" mountain bike and I'm not a "real" mountain biker because [insert reason]. It DOESN'T matter though, because you know where I'll be? Riding my bike, and loving it.

If things here turn you away from biking, log off the forums for a while and find the reason YOU enjoy biking. Also, there's no shame in backing out when you know it's time. I've sold cars and motorcycles, it sucks, but sometimes you do have to cut your losses and find new passions.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Sweetie, this seems like a late Saturday afternoon, morose, bitter, glass-is-half-empty, everything-is-awful mtbr butt dial. 
Get your health issues in order; they actually sound quite severe. Once that is sorted out and getting better and you are less depressed/pissed off, your perspective will change.* Then maybe just get a cheap single speed, pump up the tires at the gas station, ditch the helmet and ride like when you were a kid.

*I'm not a psychologist and don't play one on TV, although I do watch Dr. Phil occasionally. 
Speaking of Dr. Phil, he was on Letterman last night, and had to be bleeped twice, for saying (as far as I can tell) the F word and s**t.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

you are going to be even more depressed when you find out how much your "2000" dollar bike is actually worth.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

musikron said:


> The bike industry is getting insane with their prices, my $2k bike is considered entry level by many for fuks sake! But my brand new bike is no better at making me happy than the old $200 cdale I used to ride, in fact, there are many things I like better about the older bikes compared to todays wunder crap.


There are still boatloads of old $200 C-dales available but I have a feeling that wouldn't solve any of your issues. Good luck.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

It reads like your health has far more to do with it than the industry.

Get well soon...


----------



## IFallDown (Mar 2, 2014)

I like cake


----------



## Metal Made Fox (Sep 18, 2014)

ElwoodT said:


> you are going to be even more depressed when you find out how much your "2000" dollar bike is actually worth.


+1

Bikes loose so much value as soon as you walk off the lot with them. You're probably only going to get $1,000 tops for it and that's if you're lucky. I suggest you man up and hit the trails regardless of how you feel. It's good for your soul.

So please stop your biching and just get out and ride!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Glide the Clyde said:


> Dude, go back on your meds.


I am that snarky in real life. Ask any members here who know me in real life. I don't hide behind a keyboard, an avatar (my pic) or a screen name (okay, that's not my real name). I'm an a$$hole and I'm okay with that.


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

If your trails are really that "boring" then maybe you should get rid of the bike you have and get a rigid single speed. That might make the trails interesting again. And then work on your health 'cause nothing is fun if you're that out of shape.

If that doesn't work for you, quit riding mountain bikes. Nothing wrong with changing your hobbies. But you really ought to find an outdoor hobby to keep you sane and in shape. Playing guitar is awesome, but it doesn't do much for you physically.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

You need a unicycle.




and a bong hit


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Talk about rigid..
What you need is one of these to put the zest back into your game.

Turbospoke - The Bicycle Exhaust System (Official Video)


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

IFallDown said:


> I like cake


And Scotch!


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Jayem said:


> And Scotch!


I think OP has already had enough of that....

It's all relative. I, like many others, can justify working the overtime to buy the things we want and or need to continue riding, I'd ride for a living if I could find a company to sponsor a fat slow guy. But, instead, I drive to the trailhead in my V10 truck, unload my bike, do all the necessary checks, put on my shoes, gloves, camelbak, helmet, and off I go.

For something to have meaning and value to you or your life, you have to give it a reason. If you can't justify it, bail out and don't look back. Life's too damn short to sit around ranting on the interwebz about how you hate everything about this or that. Do it, or not, ultimately you're the only one who can decide, and frankly...the only one who cares what you do.

I'll continue to shell out $$ to the industry because when I ride, I love it. I love spending time with my friends and sons on the trail. I love it when my wife actually says she wants to go riding with me, and I love being able to do trail work, plan race events, work events, and spread the word in general about biking and safety.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Easy solution. Buy a used bike cheap on ebay from someone who is selling it because they can't ride 3 miles on their local cart path without fainting. /troll

Seriously though, not sure what the health problems are but anything having to do with bikes needs to take a backseat to that. Whatever the fix is, major diet/lifestyle change, surgery, meds, etc... Do that, then worry about riding.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Glide the Clyde said:


> I am that snarky in real life. Ask any members here who know me in real life. I don't hide behind a keyboard, an avatar (my pic) or a screen name (okay, that's not my real name). I'm an a$$hole and I'm okay with that.


As long as you're ok with that, i guess...


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

" When you have 5 year old kids clogging up the trail on spiderman bikes you know someone..." is " being happy, free, and having fun for no cost.":thumbsup:

I do what I want, and I blame no one but myself. What do you do, musikron?


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

musikron said:


> So I think I'm gonna sell my bike and not replace it.
> 
> I just have no energy for this anymore, every time I ride I get wiped out, headaches, nausea, bonking, even on a 3 mile. I do have some health issues, and I realize it, but when you suffer as much as I do just to ride some boring ass sanitized trail, well, that just sucks.
> 
> ...


wasn't really paying attention...you have a bike for sale?


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Sell your bike and go play some music...Cycling isn't for everyone.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

sorry to hear about your health issues...... I have been battling some myself.....mine almost killed me literally.......for the last 2 1/2 years I have had battles with epilepsy, sleep apnea and scoliosis.....I was off my bike for awhile.......dont stop riding, go for shorter rides....soon as I was well enough to ride.....I started out small, like around the block,then twice around the block.....now I do 5 mile rides whenever I can on the street.....I dont have a $2k bike or even $1k..... I have never had a bike that cost more than $500, my current bike I found at a garage sale for $5 and put it together with what I had handy.....I stripped a genesis V2100 for the parts I needed as I dont work right now......people might freak out because I built my bike with some walmart grade parts, but at my age I dont care what people think.....I will just say unless you are willing to foot the bill for a better bike or parts, shut your pie hole.....I have fun on my frankenstieined rockhopper....... I dont know how this sport became so snobbish....if someone can spend $5k on a bike, good for them.....but to tell me I need a $2k bike just to go on trails.... whatever


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

rockhopper97 said:


> sorry to hear about your health issues...... I have been battling some myself.....mine almost killed me literally.......for the last 2 1/2 years I have had battles with epilepsy, sleep apnea and scoliosis.....I was off my bike for awhile.......dont stop riding, go for shorter rides....soon as I was well enough to ride.....I started out small, like around the block,then twice around the block.....now I do 5 mile rides whenever I can on the street.....


Great attitude in the face of daunting health issues and may your health issues continue to resolve!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Here's the deal from where I sit: 

I wish better health and good life habits for the OP. I pray he finds peace and balance in his life. I never wish ill upon anyone, especially in a struggle. No kicking while you're down.

What I don't get is folks blaming and carrying on in a rant about some diabolical plot or evil conspiracy, blaming a God or god who really hates us or, at least, doesn't care about us, or blaming some karma vibe/force/whatever. 

Make your choices and take your independent actions. No one is strapping a bomb on you. Live with and own the outcomes, fix what you can, and let go of what you can't. But, more of keeping more of it to one's self is in order, unless you're paying $85+/hr for someone to listen.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Glide the Clyde said:


> Here's the deal from where I sit: I wish better health and good life habits for the OP. I pray he finds peace and balance in his life. I never wish ill upon anyone, especially in a struggle. No kicking while you're down. What I don't get is folks blaming and carrying on in a rant about some diabolical plot or evil conspiracy, blaming a God or god who really hates us or, at least, doesn't care about us, or blaming some karma vibe/force/whatever. Make your choices and take your independent actions. No one is strapping a bomb on you. Live with and own the outcomes, fix what you can, and let go of what you can't. But, more of keeping more of it to one's self is in order,* unless you're paying $85+/hr for someone to listen.*


 I'll be glad to listen for $85/hr, paid up front, of course.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Glide the Clyde said:


> But, more of keeping more of it to one's self is in order


I couldn't agree more

There's a reason why my problems are called "my problems" and your problems are called "your problems".


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

I went on a tangent similar to this one once at the end of a really bad ride. Talking about selling my bikes and blah blah. Right at the end of my rant these armadillos come scurrying out of nowhere onto the trail and scared the ever-living sh*t out of me. Like almost fell off my bike. My wife and I just laughed because that's all I could do.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

mopartodd said:


> Sell your bike and go play some music...Cycling isn't for everyone.


This. Mountain bikers in general enjoy (or at least tolerate) a certain amount of suffering and pain.... Or least don't get too fussed about it when it happens. If they do, they don't usually stay mountain bikers. It's not for everyone. And that's OK.

You may have some health issues as others have implied, but you might also just be one that doesn't enjoy the suffering that goes along with this hobby/passion.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Actually, reading some of your other posts, very glad to see you off the trails and into something else. There seems to be lots of anger in you. I just hope you get some help and don't hurt anybody.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

June Bug said:


> Great attitude in the face of daunting health issues and may your health issues continue to resolve!


thank you... I have started a low fat low carb diet to lose weight....I was at 268 when I started.... now I am down to 247...... I weighed 160-180 in high school... trying to get down around to 200 at least... I think this will help the sleep apnea....also if I had kept eating the same way I would have become diabetic....runs in my family...I have found in the past group rides are fun, back in my collage days my roomies and I would go do some urban assault riding..... I had a raleigh M-80 and they had huffys and such kind of bikes.... we had fun!!! several times we went dumpster diving for bikes people tossed out .... mostly for spares for their bikes...lol toward the end of my time there my raleigh got jacked and I never found it....I guess the rockhopper reminds me of them days....before I went to school I rode powell butte alot along with the springwater trail with a friend of mine....he no longer rides, the last bike he had was a GT and it got jacked...I mostly ride with my wife these days....she hadnt ridden a bike since she was a kid....we mostly stick to smooth paths and mostly flat areas as she doesnt have enough confidence to ride downhill...I didnt think I was gonna get back into being a hardcore biker but, I did.... part of the reason I got a genesis V2100....now I am hooked again and trying to get in better shape to be able to ride singletrack and technical trails...my other hobby is 4x4s...there is a privately owned 4x4 park just down the road... so you could say both my passions get me away from a city and up on a mountain....would rather hear forest sounds instead of imports with fart tip exaust and boomin stereos


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Buy a light & go night-riding. Adds a whole new level of excitement! Oh, & start being thankful for what you do have & quit whining. You're welcome.


----------



## Givmedew (Sep 4, 2014)

big_slacker said:


> Easy solution. Buy a used bike cheap on ebay from someone who is selling it because they can't ride 3 miles on their local cart path without fainting. /troll
> 
> Seriously though, not sure what the health problems are but anything having to do with bikes needs to take a backseat to that. Whatever the fix is, major diet/lifestyle change, surgery, meds, etc... Do that, then worry about riding.


If biking doesn't make your injury, illness, or inability worse then I wouldn't quit riding.

I have a severe injury and I can't even stand or walk for long periods of time. It took 15 years after having my leg shredded from a 50MPH bicycle vs car accident to realize I could ride a bike without it hurting as bad as walking.

When looking for a road bike Niner Bikes showed up with a ton of bikes. I get a hard on for technology and technology they did have. Anyways long story short I ended up on a Rip 9 on a trail I thought would kill me (Saw Wee Kee) survived and kept up.

That ride changed my life... It was the most fun I ever had. I told the Niner guy that day that he added a member to the MTB universe and that even if it took me a year and it was used that it would be a Niner and not because of 29" wheels but because I owed it to that company.

Anyways

When I get home from rides I am in pain, on the trail my chest and heart are in pain. I get a headache from the oxygen starvation to my brain (my legs are steeling it all) Saw Wee Kee wasn't too bad climbing wise but anyways because I can't jog, run and barely walk I am out of shape enough in the heart and lung department that it's hurts.

I can tell you that you can't be in as much pain after and during as I am and I still do it and enjoy it. I am not one of those pain lovers that can finish all their weight reps either.

I'm on this forum right now killing time while my wife is out with our friends.

I am confined to the bed for the rest of the day and won't be able to make it outside my house tomorrow. Even with 100MCG/HR of Fentanyl, 30mg of ox,y for breakthrough and a Neurostimulator Implant. I won't be going anywhere for a while.

I am still going to ride. I will be ready by this weekend!

So unless your riding actually makes your health worse you just can't handle the pain.

So why complain about the wheelchair paths when it sounds like the correct fit.

As far as *****ing about the industry!!!

Dude I bought a used Niner Air9 for $800 I would have bought a used Jamis Dragon for $500 if I didn't feel like I owed Niner for spending a ton of money to send some guy from Colorado to Illinois with a ton of bikes and introducing me to the sport.

You didn't have to buy a $2000 bike and you certainly didn't have to buy it new! Someone will gladly snatch it up from you for less than $1000.

My opinion... Throw some slicks on it engage the lockout and keep it. If the trails ever coming calling again you won't regret selling it.

I'm poor I lost a 6 figure job because I ran out of FMLA from all my surgeries. I don't have much of a job now (just do contract work a few times year to pay the bills) so don't ***** about the cash.

You will have to figure it out yourself nobody can do that for you. I've given up on guns, wave runners, motorcycles and cars because no matter what those are expensive but I know people with $$3000-6000 MTBs who make $20-30k a year and drive 80s 4 cylinder pickups. It's actually quite common. Also know someone with a brand new Lexus and a $2000 hardtail who makes $60k. He rides daily...

It's whatever your priorities are...

If you can push yourself to make it through the pain then do it.

As for 40miles... It's about that to Saw Wee Kee and about 25 to Palos for me...

That's what friends are for...

50% of the MTBers I meet are so friendly that I have made several friends.

The guy who vacuums the stairs in my condo noticed one of my bikes and now we ride together...

CARPOOL!!!!

Take turns... Trails are not as fun alone anyways!

Regardless good luck with your health whatever it is.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

musikron said:


> So I guess its time to sell my practically brand new bike (maybe 200 miles) at a huge loss, just to get the fuking thing out of my house, so it will quit tricking me into wasting more money on gas to the trailhead, helmets, gloves, camelbacks, stans, shades, shorts, racks, repairstands, and all the other overpriced crap I never used to need when I rode 100miles a day as a kid, but now can't seem to live without. And stop me from wasting my time, thinking that riding will have the effect it used to in my youth, being happy, free, and having fun for no cost, instead its just a big expensive pain in my ass.
> 
> I should never have wasted thousands on trying to relive nostalgia, the world has moved on, and off road biking has been modernized into a politically correct consumerist hell.


Only if you're a sucker. It ain't that way around my house; not even close.

Maybe you should sell all your **** and get a BMX bike. No better way to escape from all the MTB glamour BS than hitting some random sketchy jumps with the local kids. And there's no better ego check than being out-jumped by some little kid, in sandals, on a bike that might've been worth $50 when it was new 10 years ago. It's the type of thing that really helps drive home how much most MTBers eat up the marketing hype when it comes to equipment.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

slapheadmofo said:


> Only if you're a sucker. It ain't that way around my house; not even close.
> 
> Maybe you should sell all your **** and get a BMX bike. No better way to escape from all the MTB glamour BS than hitting some random sketchy jumps with the local kids. And there's no better ego check than being out-jumped by some little kid, in sandals, on a bike that might've been worth $50 when it was new 10 years ago. It's the type of thing that really helps drive home how much most MTBers eat up the marketing hype when it comes to equipment.


^truth. very reason i still ride 20s in my 40s. pumptracks, tracks, street on 20s is a serious skill check and enhancer. bmxican cuz it works.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm just really discovering 20" riding in my late 40s. Not that I don't love mtbing by any means, but there's something about the little bikes that's a real good time. If the OP's got a bunch of flow type trail around, I'm willing to bet there's some fun to be had. Little wheels'll put the challenge right back in there. Plus there's no bike that's more inviting to just jump on and start messing around than a bmx.


----------



## chubmackerel (Sep 22, 2014)

so what happened to the OP? such a pathetic cry for help......so negative.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

chubmackerel said:


> so what happened to the OP?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

chubmackerel said:


> so what happened to the OP?












Others see the bright side and have posted some inspiring stories and encouragement. I hope the OP gets his mojo back :thumbsup:


----------



## YETI_NH (Sep 27, 2012)

I love to ride my bicycle!!!


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

Industry, IMBA, and little boys on spiderman bikes - the axis of evil trifecta : )


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Just sell it and buy an old bike. I paid 400 for a 14 year old schwinn homegrown with xtr and it's one of my favorite bikes.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

old bikes are fun......funny thing is I love my 17 year old rockhopper.......maybe because you dont have to worry about that first scratch for starters


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

musikron said:


> So I think I'm gonna sell my bike and not replace it.
> 
> I just have no energy for this anymore, every time I ride I get wiped out, headaches, nausea, bonking, even on a 3 mile. I do have some health issues, and I realize it, but when you suffer as much as I do just to ride some boring ass sanitized trail, well, that just sucks.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what planet you're riding on, but I'm glad I'm not there!


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

honestly, maybe all you need is to just stop reading mtbr forums and go ride how and where it makes you happy. I get what youre saying though. The industry and other riders are really good at bike snobbery. It's easy to get 'grass is greener' syndrome. 
I came here recently seeking advice on re-habbing an 8 year old FS bike. The few that bothered to help, basically left me with the advice i should never upgrade parts, just get a new bike. Anything less than XTR/X0 drivetrain (never 3x, you *MUST* go 1x11), XTR hydraulic brakes and a $400 hydraulic dropper post is basically walmart. 
That a bike that was a $2K+ flagship rig in 07, should really be just tossed in the recycle bin and replaced with a carbon framed 29'er, and anything less was a waste of money and I wasn't a 'real rider' without it. 

I don't actually believe any of that, but it's not good for self esteem, I hear ya. 
Just get off the internet and go ride man.


----------



## Shutter Jim (Feb 2, 2011)

I just rehabbed a seven-year-old bike. I loved that bike and now I love it all over again! It has 26" wheels, too! LOL.



ARandomBiker said:


> honestly, maybe all you need is to just stop reading mtbr forums and go ride how and where it makes you happy. I get what youre saying though. The industry and other riders are really good at bike snobbery. It's easy to get 'grass is greener' syndrome.
> I came here recently seeking advice on re-habbing an 8 year old FS bike. The few that bothered to help, basically left me with the advice i should never upgrade parts, just get a new bike. Anything less than XTR/X0 drivetrain (never 3x, you *MUST* go 1x11), XTR hydraulic brakes and a $400 hydraulic dropper post is basically walmart.
> That a bike that was a $2K+ flagship rig in 07, should really be just tossed in the recycle bin and replaced with a carbon framed 29'er, and anything less was a waste of money and I wasn't a 'real rider' without it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Junktech (May 5, 2010)

If you don't enjoy riding, quit. Very simple.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

ARandomBiker said:


> honestly, maybe all you need is to just stop reading mtbr forums and go ride how and where it makes you happy. I get what youre saying though. The industry and other riders are really good at bike snobbery. It's easy to get 'grass is greener' syndrome.
> I came here recently seeking advice on re-habbing an 8 year old FS bike. The few that bothered to help, basically left me with the advice i should never upgrade parts, just get a new bike. Anything less than XTR/X0 drivetrain (never 3x, you *MUST* go 1x11), XTR hydraulic brakes and a $400 hydraulic dropper post is basically walmart.
> That a bike that was a $2K+ flagship rig in 07, should really be just tossed in the recycle bin and replaced with a carbon framed 29'er, and anything less was a waste of money and I wasn't a 'real rider' without it.
> 
> ...


I think there is nothing wrong with rehabbing an old bike.....some of them old frames are bomb proof in normal riding conditions and can last a lifetime I am doing a low budget rehab on my bike....seems like some people need to have the newest high dollar item before all their buddies.... like the 1000's of people that lined up for the newest Iphone just a few days ago.......long as I can make phone calls and text people I am happy with just that... unlike the zombies walking around staring and messing with their phones constantly.......to me having fun is what mountain biking about....no strava BS......no judging people because they dont ride a certain breed of bikes...... as far as the carbon fiber bikes I read something about they only last 4 to 5 years because the carbon fiber fatigues to the point of failure.....cro-moly and aluminum can last alot longer....I see bikes from the 80s still riding around....any bike can fail if ridden hard enough.....


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

some people simply do not appreciate the finer things in life...


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

The OP is definitely taking mountain biking too seriously. It's just a hobby, after all, and not a life-or-death activity. 

As much as I like to ride and as many bikes as I own I can take a day or two off from riding without my world coming to an end. I was obsessed with running like that years ago before I found mountain biking.

As for spending money on bikes, the constant complaint that bikes are too expensive is ridiculous. You can get a decent bike a reasonable price from any major bike company as well as Ebay. If you have a passion for cycling, while you may look for good deals, you never regret what you paid for a bike. Spending money on a hobby is supposed to be fun.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

So what do you want? A hug? People to tell you not to quit? Nobody gives a rip.
It's kinda funny to me though that, as a musician and audio technologist by trade, the music and audio industry has sucked the passion for it out of me and I have rediscovered how much I fukkin love riding! Goes to show if you take anything too seriously, it quits being fun. Lighten the fuk up.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Ailuropoda - Comments like this make so much sense. I keep going back and forth between a carbon frame with XT or an aluminum version of the same bike with SLX and, except for a 1.5 weight difference, I can't see where spending more money makes much difference in the end.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Sounds like you had a bad day. 

You have some choices it appears:
1. Ride the current trails and make the best of it
2. Drive to better trails
3. Get involved in your local advocacy group;
4 Get a road bike

No whining allowed. Take control and hit it, beotches.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, first Musikron, if you're bonking after a 3 mile ride fix your health first. Are you a closet roadie? No whining. Chill. Have a beer. Move to some better trail areas. Where about's do you live? I like to do some trail work to clear my head sometimes. Chill out. and HTFU. No one is forcing you to do anything. Maybe ride a singlespeed with some fat tires. Dude.


----------



## chubmackerel (Sep 22, 2014)

:cornut:Rev Bubba,Carbon? unless I am competing for the world cup against julian Absalon why would it matter? a small amount of weight saved is the only advantage I would gain.And on a full suspension bike? I am even less interested in carbon.Your meezer cat rocks:thumbsup: we have one of those.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Not going to try and talk you in to continuing to ride because in all honesty I could care less if you do. However you talk about how your guitars and increase in value while the bike decreases. This may be true, but I don't look at bikes as an investment in money but instead an investment in my health and my life. Which in the long run could translate in to money. I would imagine a $2k bike is a lot cheaper than a heart attack even after insurance. 

Try a hard tail single speed if you have not already. 
The hard tail will make the less chunky trails more fun. 
The single speed breathes new life in to the ride and makes you think totally different about it. The bikes are less money (well mine was almost $2k but if I was to buy a full suspension bike with the same level of components it would have been almost $4k). Lastly, they cost a fraction as much to maintain as a full suspension geared bike. Better yet, spend the money on a belt drive like me and do even less maintenance.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Before you go let me ask my wife what she does when she's having her period, it may help you also.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

shining_trapezoid said:


> So what do you want? A hug? People to tell you not to quit? Nobody gives a rip.
> It's kinda funny to me though that, as a musician and audio technologist by trade, the music and audio industry has sucked the passion for it out of me and I have rediscovered how much I fukkin love riding! Goes to show if you take anything too seriously, it quits being fun. Lighten the fuk up.


Using misspelled words to swear is kewl!


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

This is a depressing thread! OP, are you even reading what everyone is saying here? There may well be some snarky comments, and you should have seen that coming, but there is a lot of very positive advice here too. You can't be serious with blaming the 'industry' for draining you of your passion. It's obvious there is way more to the story than this. And if you don't like your local trails, find a way to build some more! Take your time, don't kill yourself with the effort, just enjoy riding if you can. I am one of the stick with it votes. 

As far as the money thing goes, what the heck. I agree with kjlued, the investment is in your health. You obviously don't need to spend thousands of dollars to enjoy riding a bike, but if you like the high end technology and it gets you out and your heart pumping, then what's wrong with that? I have well over 100k in music gear (half of it business related), and I sold a 6x10 bass cabinet this summer to pay for most of my current bike. If I can't come up with enough money in the future I will probably sell more instruments/gear to fund my next bike too. Music is my primary passion, but I find that my energy, health and vitality are the most important elements in enjoying life and music making. Mountain biking has become an integral part of that in my life. I hope you find your way!


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Nepal in Hollywood's movie: The Golden Child - YouTube


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Honestly, if you don't get anything positive out of riding, don't. I know when I ride I come back tired, wore out and feeling great. It is such a mind clearing rejuvenating event that I don't think I will ever stop (under a current break due to breaking both legs and an ankle a week ago). I know of the things to do when I heal riding is near the top (after being able to do stuff for myself and some special time with the wife!)


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

The Yetti said:


> ...I don't think I will ever stop (under a current break due to breaking both legs and an ankle a week ago)


Whoa!!! Did anyone else catch this?? What TH happened?


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Glide the Clyde said:


> Whoa!!! Did anyone else catch this?? What TH happened?


There is a thread in the General Discussion forum, on the 19th, I was in a motorcycle accident, broke both tibia/fibula and my left ankle. I'll be on here alot for the next couple months!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

The Yetti said:


> There is a thread in the General Discussion forum, on the 19th, I was in a motorcycle accident, broke both tibia/fibula and my left ankle. I'll be on here alot for the next couple months!


Man, that's coarse. Sorry to hear. Heal well.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

It's not the depreciation of the bike that matters, it's the appreciation of your fitness and mental state.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

I just read one of the best quotes about biking I've seen so far:

"Being negative while riding a bike is just silly." - (adventuremonkey)



Scott O said:


> Using misspelled words to swear is kewl!


It's fukkin kool!


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh the drama


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

I wish everyone would quit MTB and sell their bikes. The solitude would be refreshing.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

dgw2jr said:


> I wish everyone would quit MTB and sell their bikes. The solitude would be refreshing.


You first!!!!


----------



## Michmo (Oct 3, 2014)

I guess I'm old school .. we used to accomplish the same thing with a playing card and a cloths pin. Remembering that sound as my gaggle of buddies would cruise the hood on our cheap huffies was sweet, the rich kids had the Schwin Apple Krates.. this was early bike porn envy  My first bike in 67 was a second hand huffy, I had to do extra chores to earn the the 3 bucks it cost, for a poor kid in SoCal back then that was a lot dough. Chipped light blue cheap paint that would rub off on my pants, no chain-guard so of course my pants would get caught in the chain. It had a torn white banana seat that would pinch my upper thighs, and the ever cool.. rusty sissy- bar, shwinn box bars and worn-out cheater slick rear tire. I''m 54 and have ridden bikes all my life, from that first one I described.. to hi end road bikes, early Mountain Bikes with rat trap pedals, to my current 29er Paragon. Riding on trails that in the early 80's were not MTB tolerant.. dudes would chase us off properties with shot guns and dogs. Shocks, Fat bikes, Hard Tails, Full Suspension,Fancy Single Speeds, Crom Moly, Ti, clipless, index vs friction shifting lots of changes, fancy groomed single track, bike advocacy groups.. man it's all good.. buy what you want to buy, use what you want to use ..fuel your passion. I can't ride as fast as I used to.. over the years of biking bilateral humerus, scapula, radius and ulna fractures and age have slowed me down and I am no longer the fearless dude that would hammer through the pack and have to be first back to the trailhead, I'll leave to the next generation of cyclists, but I love to still get on my bike and just RIDE and remember that first crappy bike and all the ones in between. It's all as good as you make it.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Michmo said:


> I guess I'm old school .. we used to accomplish the same thing with a playing card and a cloths pin. Remembering that sound as my gaggle of buddies would cruise the hood on our cheap huffies was sweet, the rich kids had the Schwin Apple Krates.. this was early bike porn envy  My first bike in 67 was a second hand huffy, I had to do extra chores to earn the the 3 bucks it cost, for a poor kid in SoCal back then that was a lot dough. Chipped light blue cheap paint that would rub off on my pants, no chain-guard so of course my pants would get caught in the chain. It had a torn white banana seat that would pinch my upper thighs, and the ever cool.. rusty sissy- bar, shwinn box bars and worn-out cheater slick rear tire. I''m 54 and have ridden bikes all my life, from that first one I described.. to hi end road bikes, early Mountain Bikes with rat trap pedals, to my current 29er Paragon. Riding on trails that in the early 80's were not MTB tolerant.. dudes would chase us off properties with shot guns and dogs. Shocks, Fat bikes, Hard Tails, Full Suspension,Fancy Single Speeds, Crom Moly, Ti, clipless, index vs friction shifting lots of changes, fancy groomed single track, bike advocacy groups.. man it's all good.. buy what you want to buy, use what you want to use ..fuel your passi
> on. I can't ride as fast as I used to.. over the years of biking bilateral humerus, scapula, radius and ulna fractures and age have slowed me down and I am no longer the fearless dude that would hammer through the pack and have to be first back to the trailhead, I'll leave to the next generation of cyclists, but I love to still get on my bike and just RIDE and remember that first crappy bike and all the ones in between. It's all as good as you make it.


Great first post! :thumbsup:


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Michmo said:


> I guess I'm old school .. we used to accomplish the same thing with a playing card and a cloths pin..


Do you remember that almost everyone had the metal license plate numbers attached to the spokes?


Michmo said:


> It had a torn white banana seat .


Since I've gone back to riding I am having a hard time with a sore butt. I was thinking seriously of going back to a banana seat and high handlebars!

NICE POST!!!

I was sending rough demos to a music publisher in Nashville-he suggested that I get some help on the production. I was talking to someone working at our farm, he told me that he works for someone who does recording. I was like "Whatever"(so do I). He said he has a studio. I was like "yeah, so do I". He said, "He records Michael Jackson and Mick Jagger". I ended up giving him by CD and then I talked to this guy on my phone in the kitchen for half an hour. I am actually fascinated by the music industry, and excited for anyone who is able to succeed in it.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

BumpityBump said:


> Great first post! :thumbsup:


Same age. Banana seats, sissy bars, playing cards in spokes... ah those were the days. Ever build ramps with a concrete block and a plank? Good times, good memories. 
Still making memories with "the boys" out on the trails. Maybe I'll sneak a clothes pin and playing card in our ride tomorrow!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

My mother saved my BB cards. Thank goodness I didn't fall for the clothes pin thing. That '56 Mantle (triple crown winner that year) and the Hank Aaron Rookie card are probably worth more then a decent mountain bike. I'm sure all the Washington Senator's cards are worth something these days too. You never know..........


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

misterbill said:


> Do you remember that almost everyone had the metal license plate numbers attached to the spokes?
> 
> Since I've gone back to riding I am having a hard time with a sore butt. I was thinking seriously of going back to a banana seat and high handlebars!
> 
> ...


Whatever you do... DO NOT go back to a banana seat! I have an all original Stingray still and I take it out once in awhile. I'll tell ya, that seat is a KILLER! Holy crap it's bad! ...and it's in "like new" condition.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I shamefully admit I have a $4000 bike.

Last night I had a dream that I went into a garage and my first ever single speed (a $500 kona unit 26er, powder coated blue!) that I sold was there! I was stoked, and couldn't wait to go ride it.

It's not about how awesome the bike is, it's about how awesome the ride is!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

WNCGoater said:


> Same age. Banana seats, sissy bars, playing cards in spokes... ah those were the days. Ever build ramps with a concrete block and a plank? Good times, good memories.
> Still making memories with "the boys" out on the trails. Maybe I'll sneak a clothes pin and playing card in our ride tomorrow!


I still have a couple apehanger/banana seat/3-speed on the TT bikes. For all that fun we have riding hard on fancy bikes, my son and I also like to just pull these down and have wheelie contests in the driveway, and dress em up with all sorts of neon lights and noisemakers and crap like that. Nothing takes the fun out of riding faster than trying to be 'serious' about it all the time.


----------



## blundar (Jan 18, 2013)

It sounds like a case of "too much of a good thing gets old quick". For example; You can find the best pizza in the world, and it tastes outstandingly beyond anything you've had before. But if you eat the same 2 slices of pepperoni every day at lunch time, regardless of how good it is, it gets old too. Variety is the spice of life!

Riding for fitness is good, riding to win a race is good, riding the latest high tech wonder bike is good, riding an awesome technical trail is good. Simplify your life, swap to a simpler bike, and get back to the real reason you really enjoyed MTB in the first place! Ride purely for the fun of it. Check out my article on this subject below...

Variety is the spice of life - The Mountain Bike Life


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

flow trails for the win!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

blundar said:


> It sounds like a case of "too much of a good thing gets old quick". For example; You can find the best pizza in the world, and it tastes outstandingly beyond anything you've had before. But if you eat the same 2 slices of pepperoni every day at lunch time, regardless of how good it is, it gets old too. Variety is the spice of life!
> 
> Riding for fitness is good, riding to win a race is good, riding the latest high tech wonder bike is good, riding an awesome technical trail is good. Simplify your life, swap to a simpler bike, and get back to the real reason you really enjoyed MTB in the first place! Ride purely for the fun of it. Check out my article on this subject below...
> 
> Variety is the spice of life - The Mountain Bike Life


Solid advice. Tony, if you don't mind my asking, do the bloggers get paid for submissions to that web page? Just curious...


----------



## blundar (Jan 18, 2013)

Glide the Clyde said:


> Solid advice. Tony, if you don't mind my asking, do the bloggers get paid for submissions to that web page? Just curious...


Nope, except that on rare occasions we sometimes get an inexpensive item (like glasses, or a video, or a stem) that was sent to us to do a test and write-up for.


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Man....I got into mountain biking because it was cheaper.Then again, I am a car guy...Cars eclipse mountain biking if you get serious about it like I am...

I just got back into mountain biking about a month ago after a year off. I could not be more excited about it.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

Hate to change the subject back to what we changed the subject to-anybody remember this(I had one of these motors).

Vroom Bicycle Toy - YouTube


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

This hobby is only what you make it.
If you put the time & effort in, you will be in shape, won't feel horrible after etc. It is pretty damn fun & exciting when you can go out & see 30+ miles of new scenery.

If you are that burnt out on it, take a break, go play some music etc. The bike will still be rideable when you come back a few years from now.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

WNCGoater said:


> Same age. Banana seats, sissy bars, playing cards in spokes... ah those were the days. Ever build ramps with a concrete block and a plank? Good times, good memories.
> Still making memories with "the boys" out on the trails. Maybe I'll sneak a clothes pin and playing card in our ride tomorrow!


Well then this thread is right up your alley.
http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-o...ries-880657.html?highlight=Childhood+memories


----------

